# 1:1 Operations Mishap



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this out
http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-265283


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sad. 

Just another example of a driver that thought they had a right to be wherever the h**l they wanted to, regardless of laws or plain common sense. 

Personally, I think the driver should be held personally liable for any costs incurred by Amtrak, the freight railroad, and the passengers as a result of the damages and delays. Maybe if we started doing that, and making people work the rest of their lives and die millions in debt, people would think twice before making such a boneheaded decision.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a friend that took out a row of parked cars with a loco once, the ends were hanging into the ROW.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it very interesting that considering the impact the damage to the loco seems to be minimal. The windshield on the loco sems to ahve conatacted the top of the trailer smashing the safety glass but not damaging it too bad. Still not neccessarily a trip I'd want to take. 

Chas


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Chas, 

Most recent US locos have some rather massive framing up front, for just such an occasion. On the GE widebodies (-8, -9, EVO), it's a post about 7' tall, tapered about 2' deep, and 4-6" thick, one on either side of the door, and welded to the frame. I've seen photos of a head-on collision, where these posts remained intact even after the cab had been stripped away in the wreck! 

One thing about railroad equipment - even the small stuff is massively built. There's barely a bolt less than 1/4" in diameter, even for things I'd hold with a 4-40 machine screw.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ow. 

I knew a guy who had the funniest crease in the hood of his pickup. He said a train did it. I always wondered how.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I hit a dump truck with an intermodal train once doing 57 MPH. The impact was unreal but the locomotive suffered very little damage. The dump truck's cab was thrown completely off of the chassis and crushed while I pushed the dumper and chassis almost a mile down the track. Had it been loaded I might not be here. People know better than this. Don't race trains is just common sense but I guess most people don't have a clue of the tonnage, weight, and force that they are up against. Educating is sometimes just not enough. 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a neighbor when I was a kid that shoved a car that was out of his field of vision (E8) when he left a station with a Pax train. The car stopped for traffiic on the tracks and Francie took off, and wonderd why people were flagging him down.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep people are just plain stupid some times. They seem to think a train can stop like a car. Wrong. One thing that has help the engineer is when the FA mandated crash worthiness standards for locos. Lucky that the train did not derail. As is will cost the trucker and company a few bucks but not enough to recoup all the damages. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/05/2009 6:24 AM
Yep people are just plain stupid some times. They seem to think a train can stop like a car. Wrong. One thing that has help the engineer is when the FA mandated crash worthiness standards for locos. Lucky that the train did not derail. As is will cost the trucker and company a few bucks but not enough to recoup all the damages. Later RJD


Heck cars and trucks don't stop like sports cars. People forget that too.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

it's a shame that everyone isn't a rail fan. Rail fans stop to look at the trains. Others can't even consider waiting for the trane to pass by. I still like the Operation Lifesaver poster that I have. It shows a train plowing into a school bus. Only the bus is in color. The caption says "In case of a tie, you loose"


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I like my eggs scrambled!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

HooDoo? 

http://www.tsb.gc.ca/ENG/rapports-reports/rail/1994/r94q0029/r94q0029.asp 

http://www.tcrc295.com/Egg.htm


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 06/08/2009 2:32 PM










I like my eggs scrambled!






*ouch...*


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Better daze: 

http://www.canadianrailwayobservations.com/2009/4/m.htm


----------

